# Moscow road ifrastructure development



## Sergio Screenwriter (Aug 27, 2015)

The dreams about futuristic city has come truth today... One of the biggest megapolices of the world will never be the same again. The massive change is a historical breakdown in engineering development of city structure. Unique landscapes during the process of creation appears in all it's beauty before the eyes of the audience. 
A short scenic documentary film about large scale road construction in contemporary Moscow. Shot and edited in 4k.

https://vimeo.com/136981998


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

Hell, just use the Russian thread, damnit!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=506826


----------

